# The iPad in my pad



## Jason Halstead (Mar 18, 2011)

Getting close to two years ago now my wife talked me into getting an iPad. I was on the fence - I'd wanted an ereader for a while but had trouble justifying the cost for something that only read books. The iPad offered that and much more. My problem was the manufacturer. Apple. I can't stand Apple products.

Don't get me wrong, I think Steve Jobs is an evil genius and I admire him to great lengths. I still hate Apple. It's practically a matter of religious fervor, so don't try to reason with me. My cognitive dissonance is strongly in place regarding the company.

My love of cool tech stuff with my wife pushing and prodding overrode my better judgement. I bought it and tried like heck to use it and like it. Now, nearly two years later, it sits as a mostly unused paperweight on my desk.

I've used it as an ereader (Kindle App for the iPad for the win!), I've used it to play movies. I used it as an over-sized and over-priced iPod until I realized it was far more efficient to use my computer that sat right next to it. I've used it for goto-meetings. I've used it for some mindless games. I've tried everything I could without investing significantly more money into it and my final decision is that I should have waited. No, not for the iPad 2, but for another tablet like the Asus or Samsung or whatever else is out there.

Like all Apple products (remember my zeal), it is handicapped and unable to allow me to do things I should be able to do with it. The OS is locked down to prevent true functionality. Sure, it's not marketed as a do-it-all device, so I've got no right to complain. I still retain the right to be disappointed though.

My wife has a Kindle I just recently bought her. She loves it and I'm mildly envious. It's nice to see my books on the Kindle too so I can see how much better Sony formats them compared to just about every other service out there. As for the Kindle App on the iPad vs. the actual Kindle - hand's down the Kindle wins for me. The touchscreen gets smudged and bumped all the time. Not to mention having to remember to lock the screen orientation so every time I move it doesn't flip sideways on me.

So bite me, Mr. Jobs (you wildly successful entrepreneur). I'll never buy another Apple product again. No really, this time I mean it...


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Not that I can even begin to understand why you would purchase an Apple product when you don't care for the company, but why on earth do you keep it? Sell your iPad and purchase the tablet you want or get your own Kindle.


----------



## Jason Halstead (Mar 18, 2011)

kay_dee said:


> Not that I can even begin to understand why you would purchase an Apple product when you don't care for the company, but why on earth do you keep it? Sell your iPad and purchase the tablet you want or get your own Kindle.


I know, I'm goofy, right? It gets worse - I'm saving up so that one day I can be eccentric!

Seriously, I've been contemplating it for quite a while, there just wasn't anything worth getting available until recently. Now it's a matter of I don't use the darn thing and I have trouble justifying spending money to get something else - Kindle for the PC app works great for me AND that way I can have my laptop at hand so I can type as well as read.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Nothing says you HAVE to purchase another tablet with the funds from selling the iPad. There must be something else you can use or want. Instead of letting it collect dust, make it work for you.


----------



## Jason Halstead (Mar 18, 2011)

I looked into selling it last night. Either Best Buy trade in or Ebay and neither one offers enough cash to do much with. Oh sure, I could get a Kindle, but I'd rather have something more multi-functional. 

So odds are I'll keep it. It's good for keeping my kids busy with games and movies and such.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Jason, What do you have and how much do you want for it?


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

corkyb said:


> Jason, What do you have and how much do you want for it?


I second this, I am curious what model and price?


----------

